# Borkum...



## schaumburg4 (29. Juli 2007)

hallo leute,... 
ich fahre demnächst mit einem freund nach borkum in den urlaub und ich wollte fragen nach:

-guten stellen (wer dort schonmal war)
-beste methoden
-nötige angellizens (den angelschein habe usw. alles ok) aber halt erlaubnisschein etc.
-welche fischart
-sind dort angelläden?
vielen dank für eure antworten


----------



## Tüskendör (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Moin,
schauste hier. 

Mit dem Hinweis, dass das Wolfsbarschangel in diesem Jahr (bisher), wie auch der Sommer (bisher) noch nicht übermäßig berauschend läuft.

http://www.borkum.de/index.php?sid=1289&ses=c35db57d02e7ceaeedf2ecddd262449c

Ja, es gibt einen kleinen Angelladen hier.

Für das Angeln von hier aus in der Nordsee brauchst du KEINE Lizenzen, Scheine usw. - das ist absolut frei. 
Der gelegentlich zu lesende Hinweis auf die "Ausweispflicht" (Perso, Reisepass.. etc) ist albern, denn die "allgemeine Ausweispflicht" herrscht in der gesamten Republik.

Im Hafen bräuchtest du nach meiner unmassgeblichen Rechtsauffassung theoretisch den sogn. "Angelschein";
für das Vereinsgewässer des hiesigen Angelsportvereins kannst du Tickets kaufen.

Gruß vonne Insel.


----------



## schaumburg4 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

erstmal vielen dank dafür;-) ja ähm noch eine frage : brauch man für wolfsbarsche stahlvorfächer?


----------



## Tüskendör (3. August 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*



schaumburg4 schrieb:


> erstmal vielen dank dafür;-) ja ähm noch eine frage : brauch man für wolfsbarsche stahlvorfächer?




Nein.


----------



## schaumburg4 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

...hallo 
ich wollte jetzt nochmal bericht erstatten wie es so gelaufen ist...
für mich war es ein totaler reinfall,..habe ca. 50€ an angelködern verworfen und null fische gefangen obwohl ich es mit wattwurm, blinkern von balzer und thor u.a. versucht ich war auf der nordseite, südseite, westseite, am hafen bei ebbe, bei flut tag und nachts am angeln aber nichts ,..außer krabben  
gruß schaumburg


----------



## Gardenfly (19. August 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

tröst dich egal wo man zur Zeit angelt(Süß-und Salzwasser), es ist mau


----------



## FelixSch (20. August 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Na ja, war denn wenigstens der Rest vom Urlaub schön?


----------



## Zanderjunky (7. September 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Hallo schaumburg4,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von Borkum, also immer schön weiterangeln:vik:

Gruß Zanderjunky


----------



## goeddoek (7. September 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Wow, Zanderjunky #6


Wann gibt es 'nen Bericht ?

Loooos, büddäääh, nich warten lassen |supergri#h


----------



## Zanderjunky (8. September 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

So hier mal ein paar Zeilen zu Borkum!
Es begann alles damit das ich mit meiner Frau vor ca. 15 Jahren Urlaub auf Borkum machte!Seit dieser Zeit fuhren wir immer wieder nach Borkum.Da ich damals noch nicht so aktive im Salzwasser fischte habe ich auch die ersten paar Jahre garnicht daran gedacht dort einmal zu angeln,vor allem man sah auch nicht das auf irgend einer Buhne oder am Strand jemand am angeln ist, schon komisch bei so viel Wasser!Aber ab 1999 ließ es mir keine Ruhe mehr ohne Rute ans Wasser zu fahren,obwohl mir die Insulaner immer wieder sagten:Hier brauchst du garnicht erst zu versuchen Fische gibts hier schon lange nicht mehr,wenn du angeln willst dann melde dich mal bei dem Borkumer Angelverein die geben auch Tagesscheine für ihre Binnengewässer aus.Da dachte ich wie,was Süßwasser, da kann ich auch Zuhause angeln!Trotz aller gut gemeinter Tipps der Insulaner ließ ich mich nicht von meinem Ziel abbringen im Salzwasser(vor Borkums Stränden und Buhnen)einen Fisch zu fangen.Und endlich hatte es geklappt es war zwar kein Riese (32cm Markrele)aber ich war stolz wie Oskar,dann passierte das was auf garkeinen Fall kommen durfte,Rutenbruch warscheinlich durch unvorsichtiges ablegen der Rute auf den Steinen hat sie ein kleinen Knax bekommen und beim nächsten Wurf passierte es.War jetzt endlich mal ein Fisch in wurfweite aber keine Rute mehr.Da habe ich gehört das es in dem Baumarkt auf Borkum soetwas wie eine kleine Angelabteilung gäben sollte,also keine Kosten gescheut das nächste Taxi angerufen und ab in den Baumarkt und siehe da es hat sich gelohnt,war zwar nichts besonderes aber ich konnte weiter angeln,ich habe dann noch in dem Urlaub ein paar Markrelen und ein Horni gefangen ich glaube das war so um 2001.Im kommenden Jahr fuhren wir wieder nach Borkum,aber diesmal mit Ersatzrute um nicht nochmal so ein Drama zuerleben.Endlich angekommen sofort erstmal an den Strand um zu sehen ob was läuft Fischmäßig aber nix,naja macht nichts.Da aber mein Nachbar und Angelkollege mir sagte das er schon Jahrelang zum Urlaub machen nach Texel fährt und dort die Wolfsbarschangelei erfolgreich betreiben würde,müßte es auf Borkum auch möglich sein,ich dürfte nur nicht aufgeben weil die Fische sich immer nur ein kurzen Augenblick an einer Stelle aufhalten würden.Und er hatte Recht nach unendlich vielen Würfen und Köderabrissen der erste Barsch!!!!!!!!!!
Ich glaube ich habe ein kleines Tänzchen auf der Buhne veranstaltet,egal was die Leute dachten endlich ein Barsch amliebsten hätte ich ihn jedem Insulaner gezeigt,aber dafür war jetzt keine Zeit den wo ein Barsch ist müßen noch mehr sein also weiter angeln und ich bekam Recht es lief ganz gut biß ich keine Köder mehr hatte,den das Angeln von den Buhnen ist sehr verlustreich das war 2002.Ab 2003 gab es kein halten mehr der Barschvirus hatte mich voll erwischt und so wurde bald mehr Angelgetackel, als Koffer ins Auto gepackt, biß meine Frau mich einbremste das sie und die Kinder ja auch Urlaub machen würden.
Ab dieser Zeit sah man auch immer mehr Leute auf den Buhnen angeln,wahrscheinlich hatte es sich herrumgesprochen das es vor Borkum doch noch oder wieder Fische gibt.Im Jahr 2004 lernte ich den Boardi Tüskendör über das Anglerboard kennen der auf Borkum seine Heimat hat und so gehen wir immer wenn er Zeit hat und ich zufällig Urlaub mit meiner Familie auf Borkum mache zusammen die Barsche ärgern.
Die Bilder die ich oben reingestellt habe sind aus dem Jahren 04,05 und 2006.Dieses Jahr blieb ich leider Schneider weil die Wetterbedingungen nicht so gut waren und der Fisch sehr schwer zufinden war.Ich bin auch nur 10 Tage dagewesen,aber das Jahr ist ja noch nicht vorbei So jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr zu schreiben,wer aktuelle Infos habe möchte kann ja vielleicht mal Tüskendör kontaktieren,ich hoffe er hat nichts dagegen.
P.s. Bin nicht der große Schreiberling und ein großes Danke an meinen Sohn Dennis(12) der mein Banner entworfen hat.


Gruß Zanderjunky


----------



## goeddoek (9. September 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Zanderjunky #h


Was heißt hier kein Schreiberling ? Ist doch bestens geschrieben #6


@ Dennis

Alle Achtung #6 Feines Banner hast Du Vaddern da entworfen :vik:


----------



## Rob.a.m. (13. September 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Tach zusammen,
@Zanderjunky, deine Geschichte erinnert mich wie ich vor ca. 10 Jahren an der Küste der Niederlande stand, allein unter Zeeländern.
Aber kann dies nur bestätigen, erfolgreich auf Wolfsbarsch zu fischen ist kein leichtes Geschäft, vor allem wenn man gegen Windmühlen kämpft|rolleyes.
Man lernt nie aus, der Wolfsbarsch ist ein sehr launischer Fisch, war ein Köder in der vergangenen Woche Top, kann dieser kurze Zeit später kein Stachelritter mehr an den Haken locken. Das gleiche gilt auch für Naturköder.

Bei dem lauen Wetter wird wohl die Saison bis in den November reichen.
Hier noch ein paar Tips, die die Schneidertage am Meer etwas mindern.

http://www.angelmagazin.com/KaffeeOderTee.html
http://www.angelmagazin.com/gekonnt_gefuehrt.html

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Zanderjunky (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Hallo,
an alle die auf Borkum angeln,was ist mal mit ein paar Fangmeldungen:vik:Oder geht da garnichts mehr???|uhoh:


Gruß Zanderjunky


----------



## Zanderjunky (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Borkum...*

Hallo#h

Was ist den jetzt los auf der Insel????
Kein Fisch mehr da???
Hallo Tüskendör wat geht??:vik:


Gruß Zanderjunky


----------



## Zanderjunky (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Borkum...*

|bigeyes





Zanderjunky schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> 
> Was ist den jetzt los auf der Insel????
> Kein Fisch mehr da???
> ...


----------



## ranndale (28. März 2013)

*AW: Borkum...*

Moin
es ist ja schon ein paar jahre her das hir jemand was von borkum geschrieben hat. da ich dieses jahr das erste mal im sommer nach borkum fahre,werde möchte  ich vorher ein paar infos einholen bei euch. 
mein ziel ist es auf borkum meinen ersten wolfsbarsch auf die schuppen zu legen. hat jemand infos wo man am besten brandungsangeln versuchen sollte und wo es am besten auf den wolfsbarsch klappen könnte?
MFG
rann


----------

